# V1 rocket site, france



## frankhurley (Apr 20, 2012)

just got back recently from a trip to the ww1 battlefields, on the way back to the accomadation 
we past a wood that had some old buildings in, it turned out to be a rocket site from ww2, it was bombed
and destroyed in 1944.



v1 rocket launch ramp walls by gray_enamel, on Flickr



v1 rocket launch ramp wall by gray_enamel, on Flickr



V1 rocket launch control bunker by gray_enamel, on Flickr



v1 rocket antimagnetic building by gray_enamel, on Flickr



v1 Rocket launch site, France.. by gray_enamel, on Flickr



v1 rocket launch site by gray_enamel, on Flickr



v1 rocket launch site by gray_enamel, on Flickr


----------



## torpsta1974 (Apr 20, 2012)

fantastic. would love to go to northern france to see some of the 20th century history for myself. thanks for sharing.


----------



## urbanisle (Apr 20, 2012)

Nice find ;-)


----------



## Stussy (Apr 20, 2012)

Great pics, seems well overgrown, thanks for the share, nice!


----------



## jonney (Apr 21, 2012)

very nice, must get my arse over that part of the world some day soon. Thanks for sharing


----------



## flyboys90 (Apr 21, 2012)

Amazing!great report.


----------



## Flexible (Apr 21, 2012)

Great find and good 1st report! Thanks.


----------



## oldscrote (Apr 21, 2012)

Cheers Frank enjoyed that,welcome to DP by the way.


----------



## outkast (Apr 21, 2012)

nice report, a few of us did Arras and Vimey ridge a few weeks back, was a great visit, it was a coach trip so could only do what was on the itinery, thanks for posting the pics


----------



## urban phantom (Apr 21, 2012)

this looks great thanks for sharing


----------



## stop line (Apr 21, 2012)

Great report - the story of V1's/fly bombs/doodle bugs or what ever you want to call them is a fascinating story for those of us studying the response at this end (i.e Diver HAA Batteries), so thanks for sharing. 
Am a regular visitor to the First War Battle Fields myself (check out my blog if you want to see few posts on my March trip including some WW1 concrete!!), but thought I'd share this pic of one of the Gort Line pillboxes. A project someday to study this line in more depth is surely overdue.


----------



## frankhurley (May 1, 2012)

thanks for you comments on my first report. The WW1 battlefields tour is well worth a visit, there is lots to see for those that have'nt been before.. this place wasn't on our itinerary and it didn't look like many people had been in there, no fences or signs to say keep out and not much about it on google, I thought it was the highlite of the trip!


----------



## Skoyen89 (May 11, 2012)

Anyone thinking of visiting the V1 launch site sin France should get hold of the series of books by Laurent Bailleul (I think he has an internet site). Altho in French they list all of the sites, have really good maps and some plans.


----------



## snap_happy (May 11, 2012)

Skoyen89 said:


> Anyone thinking of visiting the V1 launch site sin France should get hold of the series of books by Laurent Bailleul (I think he has an internet site). Altho in French they list all of the sites, have really good maps and some plans.



Could you post a link or something to where i can buy these books?


----------



## outkast (May 11, 2012)

Bought this book at one of the V2 sites in france. it definately worth getting with some great info
[ame]http://www.amazon.co.uk/1400-mus%C3%A9es-1939-1945-Guide-Europe/dp/2953384154[/ame]


----------

